# my celery experment worked



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

hope the picture shows, i used in celery in my canning, and scraped off calosed end and planted, it grew. would be nice to do this in winter for soups....


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow! And I love the 'fronds' as I call them in soups.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've done what you did. Celery gets as high as yours, and then dies and rots. Think I've commented about this, on this site. Everyone who replied had the same experience. Sorry, don't mean to be bearer of bad news. Celery has to be started from seed.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I've done what you did. Celery gets as high as yours, and then dies and rots. Think I've commented about this, on this site. Everyone who replied had the same experience. Sorry, don't mean to be bearer of bad news. Celery has to be started from seed.


Yep, same here, romaine really isn't worth resprouting either.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ok thanks for the info , i will just harvest it now....


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I started my celery in some potting soil in an old ice cream bucket, by cutting off the bottom 2 inches of a store bought celery and pushing it an inch into the soil.

Once it was warm enough outside (about a month later they were 8 inches high) I planted them outside and watered them consistently throughout the summer. I have celery coming out of my ears.  The plants are now at least a foot high and 18 inches across. Lots of celery.

As a comparison with seed started celery -starts given to me by a friend, they did just as well, no better or worse than the other celery.

Some years everything grows well, some years only some things grow, some years nothing seems to grow. It might have just been a difficult year with your weather for celery if you couldn't get it to grow.

ETA: Puddle--I just dried mine in the dehydrator and I'll have more than enough to last through the winter for soups and stews.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had good luck with celery and scallions too. Here's a whole list of things you can grow from "scraps":

http://livinggreenmag.com/2013/07/17/home-garden/vegetables-you-can-regrow-from-scraps/


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

calliemoonbeam. thank you, that looks like fun....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I'm going to try a few of those myself, lol!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Started like this. (romaine and celery)
A picture of the stalks.
A picture of the plant with a tape measure.


----------

